# Windshield quality 2011 vs 2013



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi! I had a 2011 Cruze LT for over a year before it was bought back because of coolant issues. I got a 2013 LT 10 months ago. Right from the start the 2013 did not have a sun strip on top of the windshield like I had on the 2011. On top of that, cleaning this windshield is a pain because it gets scratches very easily. I had no scratches on the 2011 even after two harsh Canadian winters with all the scrapping and what not. My 2013 got at least 5 scratches over 10 months. Is there any windshield treatment that can be done to avoid these scratches? Using a microfiber cloth is not even safe as either the label or the edge of the cloth will scratch it in no time. It is a shame as I keep my cars in mint condition and I've never had this happen before ... The other windows and the rear windshield are fine.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes the front Windshield is the worst out of all the cars I have owned. Its like they made it cheaper and left out that nice sun strip off to save a few more dollars. I use Rain-X when I can and it helps somewhat as it leaves a shine repellant behind.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

First time of me hearing of this. I have no problem with mine


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Same issues with my '13 Sonic. Car has 5k on the clock, and I noticed the windshield looks like it has been in a sandstorm. You don't really see any effects until you drive at the setting sun. Then the whole thing looks horrible. I hardly use the wipers due to the once a month rainx treatment.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This thread sorta goes along with this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch.../29737-wondering-about-my-windshield-you.html


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Not had any problems here, wifes 2013 LT1 got nailed by a 2 inch rock doing 65mph and didn't phase it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

zerogravity said:


> Same issues with my '13 Sonic. Car has 5k on the clock, and I noticed the windshield looks like it has been in a sandstorm. You don't really see any effects until you drive at the setting sun. Then the whole thing looks horrible. I hardly use the wipers due to the once a month rainx treatment.


Is the maker's name on the Sonic's windshield glass "FUYAO"?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, maybe that's why mine isn't as horrible as some others claim. Mine was an early production 2012 (made in 2011) and the windshield is just fine. I also have the tint strip.

I saw that thread the other day and spent a long while driving into the sun. There's some specks here and there, but nothing ridiculous.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't have the shaded portion on mine. 

Never seen another car without it in over 30 years.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the marking on mine. I'll look for a supplier name tomorrow.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

interesting thread. I thought i was just being picky, seems I am not the only one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> This is the marking on mine. I'll look for a supplier name tomorrow.
> View attachment 38985


That's the security etch(tell insurance company you have that if not already), the maker should be near the manual door lock rods. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I drove an old 89 Plymouth Acclaim, 1995 Civic, 1996 Altima, 2008 Cobalt, 2011 Cruze and I never had this issue. I am a little picky but this is poor glass quality... probably from a cheap supplier. I'll keep my fingers crossed for next winter. Here is a photo with the manufacturer name FYUAO and you can also see some minor scratches


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 2012 was built in January and has the tint strip, my windshield is also crap. Scratches super easy and has the shiny specs. I have scratches on the inside from cleaning with a microfiber cloth, outside from the plastic winter ice scraper. 

At this point this is my biggest gripe with the car, never had another car with such a bad windshield.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Make a complaint to NHSTA about your "safety" concerns (visibility), because if enough people complain, GM will be asked by NHSTA to explain *why* the problem is happening. Doing nothing (ie: remaining silent) simply lets GM "get away" with their cheapened windshield costs. Remember, GM uses the "lowest" bidder!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^im guessing thats an american site? 

if they take complaints from up north, then sign me up


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MINI 3NI said:


> ^^im guessing thats an american site?
> 
> if they take complaints from up north, then sign me up


Yes, but the i*nternet *_"...knows no boundries..."_ (it's a website entry setup).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Remember, GM uses the "lowest" bidder!


GM uses the lowest, most compliant, bidder at the time of tender. 

Our free enterprise system is based on this principle. 

But remember, suppliers, such as Castrol, have been known to cheapen their products after they've been registered. 

If GM doesn't get negative feedback they'll never know that their suppliers cheapened out on them.


----------

